# Kiser Lake Trip



## Youngda (Mar 19, 2012)

Messed up see report below....


Going to take the canoe to Kiser friday with the kids and was wondering if any body has been out there fishing lately. 

Is there a bait shop on the way from 70 and 75 to pick up some minnows on the way ??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

gander mtn right off i-70 and there is another place for bait at 235 and 40. i forget the name of it though


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I have no idea about a bait shop. But last weekend the crappie where in the weed beds. Fish between the beach and the stone pear to the West. You should be in about 8 FOW. The weeds are about 1 foot off the bottom. I also found them a few hundred feet past the stone pear to the West. Good luck and let me know if you find them in the same area.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdaddys is the store at 235 and 40. He wont be open until 645 or so however. I've caught some nice fish up there the last few weeks but the cold weather really has them slowed way down. All my fishing has been best very early before 9 am. Good luck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Get some liver and fish for Wipers and catfish


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I"d second Mikes opinion. The cats have been hitting up there very well the last two weeks, even w/ the cooler weather. I've done very well on the N side "T" as well as the SW corner for cats.

Make sure to post a report!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Gander dos'nt sell minnows any more. Anglers sells em by the pound, scoop and dozen. Crawdaddys is on the way but it's under new management.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where is "Anglers"? Never heard of it... you know appox. cost for a pound?

Crawdaddy's will give you a fair amount, usually a doz or two extra. Also they now take credit cards which is nice. 

Price is around 1.75 doz for crappie minnows.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

I went to craw daddy's yesterday and ordered 2 dozen minnows. He must have given me close to 4 because I think I had about 2 dozen left after I was done fishing. I will definitely be back! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Angler's bait shop is located off of route 48 in Englewood, Ohio. Great bait shop and highly recommended. Also a relatively great metro park in that area is on Old Springfield rd. Not sure how the crappie bite there is but I'm assuming it will pick up today and through the weekend. Good luck anglers!


----------



## heavyft (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's a bait shop on the left corner at the RT 235, RT 36 traffic light.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Where is "Anglers"? Never heard of it... you know appox. cost for a pound?
> 
> Crawdaddy's will give you a fair amount, usually a doz or two extra. Also they now take credit cards which is nice.
> 
> Price is around 1.75 doz for crappie minnows.


12.00 per pound bass. Around 12 doz


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well how did you go? I hope to make it out on Sunday.


----------



## Youngda (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all of the tips they relly helped out. What a great first Kiser Lake experience. 
Stopped at Crawdaddys on the way and picked up a couple dozen minnows. Kinda missed where we wanted to launch so we wound up at the swim beach. Did not do to bad until the wind came up. We wound up with about a dozen or so Crappies and one unexpected fish. We were using ultra light trout rods and 4# test.








What a fight to get this in the canoe !!

Here is my oldest with the biggest Crappie


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish. What did you catch the striper on? How long was it?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to see that healthy striped bass. Sure that was a blast.


----------



## Youngda (Mar 19, 2012)

KeithOH said:


> Nice fish. What did you catch the striper on? How long was it?


Caught it on a crappie minnow. Did not think to meassure or weigh it. I am still getting back into to the swing of things after being away from having fishing so close to home.


----------

